# Working Wood (The Artisan Series with Paul Sellers)



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for the reweiw Joe

I gess we have to watch the Starwars serie so we are ready to click with Poul … 

from what we have seen on L J Poul is a great man to learn from
enjoy the rest of the DVD´s

Dennis


----------



## wooddon

Excellent set of DVDs and Book. I have gone through them several times and pick up something each time.


----------



## mafe

Thank you for the review, sound interesting.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck

Joe, thanks for the info. I enjoyed looking at the web sites and I sure enjoyed the web site about the blacksmith. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## BerBer5985

Very good review. I'd have to agree with everything you said including the interruptions with the music and the things, but you get used to it like you said. These videos and dvd's are what has inspired me to move towards hand tools. I was always afraid to do anything by hand mostly because I had no clue on technique. After watching Paul Sellers at the Baltimore woodworking show, I purchased the set because I was amazed at how efficient and accurate he was with hand tools. I wanted to learn! I would love to go to a week long class up in New York sometime. I think it would be highly beneficial! Since watching these videos, I'm not sure I've really touched my table saw for anything other than dimensioning lumber (partly because I don't have a good rip saw, saw benches, a workbench (almost complete), or shooting boards made yet). Paul makes it very enjoyable to watch him go through the process and understand why he enjoys "working wood" instead of machining it. I think I could do much better woodworking if I worked at a castle in the middle of the mountains instead of my 2 car garage in the suburbs. haha!


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Joe,

I've enjoyed the free videos that Paul has posted on here as well.
Enough that I ordered his book and the full 7 DVD's from Lee Valley.
Just sitting down to start looking through the book this morning. Looks like pretty high quality stuff to me.

Mike
aka bagtown


----------



## mafe

Thank you for a fine review.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## toolnutz

I have had this program for a couple of months and have thoroughly enjoyed the DVD's and the book. As other posters have stated, the dramatic music can catch you off guard. I am a beginning woodworker and the level of instruction was excellent for my skill set and I would also believe the instruction would benefit a more experienced woodworker who might learn new techniques. The book is a good reference to the material covered in the DVD's and contains in depth info not covered in the videos.


----------



## Tearout

The content is great but the special effects take up so much time and are hard to avoid. I gave up, sadly as I really liked the actual instruction. The effects drove me crazy!


----------



## Jon_Banquer

I don't know of anyone I've ever seen on video or TV that can teach woodworking as well as Paul Sellers can. He puts the emphasis on what I feel is really important and what has been missing for so long. What he's all about is building real skills and confidence rather than selling tools.

The special effects seem to be designed to appeal to a younger audience and hold their attention. They also serve as a break so your mind can absorb what you have been shown. No doubt they are a little repetitive but it's a small price to pay for such high quality content and excellent filming. I can easily put up with them.


----------



## Tearout

There must be 10 minutes of content per 30 minutes! I didn't time but really…..this should have been designed for adults


----------



## Jon_Banquer

It should also be noted that Paul Sellers is very much on a mission. His mission is put the emphasis back on building true artisan woodworking skills and to change the focus from what woodworking has become. I fully support his mission and his goals. It's long overdue.


----------



## ddh

For those that have the video or the book, I was thinking about picking them up but was curious what hand tools would be required to get started on the first two videos? I'd hate to get the book and videos only to find that I don't have the tools to work along…

From what I've read and seen, the first video works through making a spatula…. so I know I've already got to get a spokeshave!


----------

